# craze pre workout



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thinking of getting some, Anyone tried it?


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

It's the best I've used


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Bought some two weeks ago.. Absolutely hated it! Tastes of crap and did very little for focus! I rated muscle pharm pre workout from the ones I've tried man! But everyone's different


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I've used it before and rate it highly since jack3d is now banned

Grape flavour is nasty, their best flavour has to be berry lemonade or something like that lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Great stuff 3 scoops and its a winner :thumb:


----------



## Knucxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I miss jack3d


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Thats the thing with pre work out supps some say they work others say they did nothing suppose the only way to know is to try it!


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

very good and very strong, ultimate combo is 1 scoop of jack3d and 1 scoop of craze = best workout ... EVER!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

H_JM_S said:


> very good and very strong, ultimate combo is 1 scoop of jack3d and 1 scoop of craze = best workout ... EVER!!!!!


man id be climbing the machines like a mad monkey if I did that !!!!!!!


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Be careful where you buy it from:- http://drivensports.com/20121105374/Blog/press-release-counterfeit-crazer-in-europe


----------



## MuscleFinesse (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Please refer to this URL in order to see our full response to these claims.

http://www.musclefinesse.com/counterfeit_craze.aspx


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

I bought some off eBay. Probably bunk after reading this. Anyway of telling if its fake or not?


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

i don't rate it at all mate, I thought I give it a another try but hasn't done much.

I want to try Cobra Labs 'Curse' see what the fuss is about, I looked at the ingredients and it is something you can make by buying the ingredients from Bulk Powders but people are raving about it.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Wonder if its all a conspiracy by UPS Labs to help sway the balance of preworkout sales back to themselves after Jack-3d was banned, by producing bunk craze so people think its no good! lol

I tried craze when it first came out, found it made me feel good as it put me in a positive mind set. But other than that didnt think much of it. I stocked up on Jack3d soon after it was banned.


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Got my tub of craze. Are they usually with cellophane on outside of tub. Guess I'll just give it a go and see what it's like


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

I bought some jack3d beginning of the week:cool:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Was looking on getting this or jacked 3d....

Pump and focus i need, heard caze just sends u on a seek and destroy mission in the gym but with no pump!!

Ppls thoughts!?

Sorry to hijack op this is for ur benefit too haha.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

no you get pump aswell!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PowerMyself (Sep 29, 2011)

Mark_08 said:


> i don't rate it at all mate, I thought I give it a another try but hasn't done much.
> 
> I want to try Cobra Labs 'Curse' see what the fuss is about, I looked at the ingredients and it is something you can make by buying the ingredients from Bulk Powders but people are raving about it.


I've heard a few good things about Cobra's Curse, hopefully we'll have it in soon. I think that's all they do at the moment but bb.com got it in pretty quick.

Gettign good feedback for PNI Prodigy, samples are available if anyone makes an order. Genomyx Origin is due soon too.


----------



## Deano87 (Jul 2, 2012)

I tried it as an alternative to Jak3d when the Army banned it. Its good, gives you great energy but the focus is'nt amazing.

Its the best ive tried so far. Im taking Jak3d Micro now, and its not as good as the craze


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

How many scoops should I feel it with. 1scoop 1 hour ago and feel **** all.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

MuscleFinesse said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please refer to this URL in order to see our full response to these claims.
> 
> http://www.musclefinesse.com/counterfeit_craze.aspx


After reading that I will never use Predator again and will be advising others not to.


----------



## j_t (Jul 12, 2006)

Knucxx said:


> I miss jack3d


You can still buy the original one on ebay


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Got mine from powerbody yesterday,

Trained delts with it today Fcuking awesome stuff blows all stims I've used previously out the water,

Not a huge stim user but was very impressed with craze


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

tyke1 said:


> How many scoops should I feel it with. 1scoop 1 hour ago and feel **** all.


I used one scoop, feeling it within 15 minutes mate


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

I trained legs on it other day. Smashed thru workout but in no way did it feel like some of those coming up on e reviews. Give 1.5 scoops ago today.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I took 2 scoops the first time and it blew me away. Felt like MDMA. After that it pretty much lost its magic. I've even tried 3 scoops and all I get now is minor focus and clarity.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Just use DY nox pump and have done.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Just ordered The Curse from BB.com. Only got the small 50g tub to try it, cost about £8 in total with shipping. Just gotta wait now.


----------



## rossrox (Sep 3, 2012)

I am wanting to buy some craze but I am a bit worried about where to buy it from without being screwed over, Obviously wanting it for the cheapest price too...So where can you guys recommend me buying it from?


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

rossrox said:


> I am wanting to buy some craze but I am a bit worried about where to buy it from without being screwed over, Obviously wanting it for the cheapest price too...So where can you guys recommend me buying it from?


Buy Craze use code UKM5 for 5% off your order


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi guys. Been looking on other forums and found that the batch number to be a fake one according to a Ds rep. How would I go about getting money back. ****ing steaming now!


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=147591473&p=958019183&viewfull=1&


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

That's incorrect as the fakes copied the same batch codes as the real. At the end of the day you can verify it easily by contacting Predator Nutrition. We are the only official distributor in Europe and all genuine sales go through us. If we don't supply a retailer then you can guess what they have is fake. This is how we first became aware of fakes circulating.


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

I have just emailed your site pred, would like to send you pics of the tub I have. There is no tm after craze on the front and quite a few silica gel bags in the powder. Also after taking a few time haven't really noticed anything.


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Photos


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

tyke1 said:


> I have just emailed your site pred, would like to send you pics of the tub I have. There is no tm after craze on the front and quite a few silica gel bags in the powder. *Also after taking a few time haven't really noticed anything*.


Definitely fake then if you didnt notice anything.


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Get more a buzz from a cup of tea than I did with this ****.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Well theres something wrong then bud, just one scoop gives me a right buzz. I had 2 scoops my first time and i was absolutely fcuking wired.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

It's fake. Which retailer did you buy this from?


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

eBay seller. Going to report it to eBay. Thanks for confirmation.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

tyke1 said:


> eBay seller. Going to report it to eBay. Thanks for confirmation.


Presume you paid via PayPal in which case, may take a bit of time but you will get your money back.


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah paid PayPal. Beta try and get some real stuff to see what I've been missing out on


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi predator, could you forward me some kind of notice to say my item is fake as the seller is been a dick. Like I said no tm next to the craze on the front and was full of silica gel packs inside. They saying it isn't fake. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Does this stuff make your heart beat like mad?


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Nothing what so ever from it. Really want to prove to them they are selling **** stuff.


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone help with confirmation please


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

tyke1 said:


> Anyone help with confirmation please


Contact the seller and let them know that it's a fake and link this thread to them


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Got it sorted with predator. Top guys


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone know if there are any samples of this going anywhere?


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Bump for samples. Don't wana get stung again and seen quite a few reviews saying its not as good as the claims.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Guess u will just have to buy it from a reputable source if u want to try it.

I noticed hemo rage has 1 3 in it still?

Any more reviews on curse as a product?


----------



## davey_boy (Dec 7, 2012)

Craze does nothing for me, I gotta agree with pea head and say Dorian Yates Nox Pump all the way! But different people react differently to different formulas.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

craze works well, but horrible comedown and im always sick on it.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Ordered some Craze Strawberry Swirl from Predator Nutrition today. Got sent by royal mail so I hope they don't rob it


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Managed to get some original jack3d. Perks me up nice but not amazing


----------

